# My Community Tank !



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Well i thought i would take some nice pictures of my community tank today and these are what i have come up with hope you folks enjoy them :grin: 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y147/FishTalk/******.jpg

Mr ****** isn't in the community tank but is in another with some angels.










I got these 2 blue rams yesterday. And i love them.










Rams Again










Apple snail trying to eat the alage on the glass










And the whole tank itself.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope you have liked, and thanks for looking :mrgreen: 

- Jonno


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

VERY NICE. Like the natural look, couple questions though.
how big is the tank?
does the snail ever eat your plants?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

the tank is 45 Gals UK not sure what that is in us gals, and no the snail doesn't eat the plants he likes lettuce which i put in with him every few days. 

- Jonno


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

nice tank, do you ave the scientific name for that snail? 

By the way your tank is 54.04276733946001 US Gallons


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

_Pomacea bridgesi_ so in the common name basically Golden Apple Snail


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup Jonno, love your snail! Are you over on AS forums?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Jonno said:


> _Pomacea bridgesi_ so in the common name basically Golden Apple Snail


Thanx, i was wondering cause I could get a good view of the shell. Looked rather large for a brid, must be full sized then.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Nice setup Jonno, love your snail! Are you over on AS forums?


Yep i'm on AS :-D 

They are pretty big when full grown he is nearly there but they usually get to the size of a cricket ball. I do have another one in there but he must of been hideing :-D 

- Jonno


----------

